# Furrsuit Insurance



## kirill2525 (Nov 15, 2010)

Now we all know how expensive furrsuits can be. thats why i had an ides to insure furrsutes and other costumes. i want to know how many of you furrs would be interested in insurance for your furrsuit. and what kind of rates and policies do you think would be reasonable. i appreciate all your ideas. I can always be contacted  via email: Kirill25@gmail.com


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2010)

Insurance for what?

If you made your suit and you ruin it, it's kinda your own fault a majority of the time. 
If it falls apart and you made it, it can more than likely be mended. 

If you bought a suit and this happens, you usually tell the person who made it about what happened exactly and see if it can't be something fixable. 
Though if you ruin your own suit doing something stupid, again, it's probably your own fault. 

Clarity, bitte.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 15, 2010)

I need murrsuit coverage! STAT!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2010)

What the...how is this supposed to work? Everyone pools in money and then you dish it out when they need repairs? Sounds like a good start of a scam.

EDIT: Point is this doesn't sound too right, some unknown person doing something like this. That said if one can turn a discussion out of the idea of "Fursuit insurance and it it could work" I'm all ears.



Jesie said:


> I need murrsuit coverage! STAT!


 
Don't do anythings stupid with it and make sure you upkeep it. There you go! Free insurance.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2010)

Dear Friend, 

I wish to approach you with a request that would be of immense benefit to both of us. 
I am an outcast Prince from Nigeria. 
I want you and I to make some fortune out of a situation that I am obviously left with no other better option. 
The issue that I am presenting to you is a case that I need the funds to hire a standing army to fight the coup. 
I am now faced with a problem of getting a trusted person who I will make the beneficiary that I can rely on to aid me. 
Upon reattaining my throne I will reward you richly. To hire the force necessary to reclaim my throne I will need $5,000. 
This money should be seen as an investment because when I get my throne back i will mail you $5,000,000.

Please respond,
Thank you friend
Krill25@gmail.com


----------



## Corto (Nov 16, 2010)

Man I'll send a fursuit to the prince of Nigeria.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually, I'm intrigued by the concept, if not the OP's offer of insurance.

What do you guys think that a legitimate 'Fursuit/Mascot Costume' insurance policy should cover?


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

There's no need for one. It's called "Get the bastard who made my suit on the phone so he can fix this shit.".


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Actually, I'm intrigued by the concept, if not the OP's offer of insurance.
> 
> What do you guys think that a legitimate 'Fursuit/Mascot Costume' insurance policy should cover?


 
Regular insurance agencies would offer covers for expensive and prized possesions. You can pay to insure anything, through legitmate insurers. Like paintings, china sets, antique silverware, and fursuits.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know, a suit is already expensive by its own. _If_ I do get a suit one day... I'll just try to take care of it the best I can.



Jesie said:


> There's no need for one. It's called "Get the bastard who made my suit on the phone so he can fix this shit.".


I thought you make your own suit.

Your sig... did that really happen?


----------



## Foxfairy (Nov 16, 2010)

In all the situations where fursuits would reasonably need coverage--travel, shipping--it is already possible to buy inexpensive damage coverage. 
Additionally, there is not a set system by which makers price their repairs and shipping costs. Frequently, when people damage their fursuits,
they repair them themselves, and it is not a problem. Fursuit insurance is not a good idea.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> I thought you make your own suit.


She does. That's a rule for the rest of you non-makers. :V



Radio Viewer said:


> Your sig... did that really happen?


YES. Eh. Ariel dubbed it "The Deovacuus Incident". I was banned, unbanned, rebanned, and then reunbanned all in a few days. Strange times maaaaan~.



Jesie said:


> There's no need for one. It's called "Get the bastard who made my suit on the phone so he can fix this shit.".


 
I jus saw you sig. I love you more. YOU PROTECT ME JESIEEEEEEEEEEEE <3


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> I thought you make your own suit.
> 
> Your sig... did that really happen?



I do, personally. So if my suit craps out I guess I need to get on the phone with myself.

And yes, that did really happen.




Deovacuus said:


> I jus saw you sig. I love you more. YOU PROTECT ME JESIEEEEEEEEEEEE <3



_I'MA HUR FOR YOU MY DEO!_


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> Now we all know how expensive *furrsuits* can be. *thats* why i had an* ides* to insure *furrsutes* and other costumes. i want to know how many of you furrs would be interested in insurance for your *furrsuit*. and what kind of rates and policies do you think would be reasonable. iappreciate all your ideas. I can always be contacted  via email: Kirill25@gmail.com



I dunno guys. this looks legit. 



Summercat said:


> Actually, I'm intrigued by the concept, if not the OP's offer of insurance.
> 
> What do you guys think that a legitimate 'Fursuit/Mascot Costume' insurance policy should cover?



Well I personally would like the extremes covered: tails ripping out, ears coming off, basically large damages that I could not repair myself. However this is something I think buyers should bring up with the maker anyway. I am assuming this is for buyers, because insurance on something self made is too stupid to consider. 
I think it's important for a buyer to contact the maker and find out what the repair policy is. I know my maker will actually fix major breaks for free if I cover shipping. If something must be remade, then I pay. The Buyer would need to establish a cost. 

I don't think insurance would work in this case. it might be feasible if you have a high quality 2k suit that gets trashed, but honestly just save up the money you would have sent to the insurer



Jesie said:


> I do, personally. So if my suit craps out I guess I need to get on the phone with myself.


just make sure to be firm. I hear you can really try to nickle and dime yourself on those repair costs.


----------



## kirill2525 (Nov 16, 2010)

well its like any accidental damage insurance i guess.  lets say your camping and you bring your furrsuit with you. and it rains  so it gets wet. now you dry it  bu the fire  but a gust of wind  blows the suit (or maybe just a tail) into the fire and  burns it.  with the insurance we eather  repair or  get you money for a new tail.  or if your furrsuit gets stolen, we will try to track it down or replace it. the insurance will be like a monthly fee.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> well its like any accidental damage insurance i guess.  lets say your camping and you bring your furrsuit with you. and it rains  so it gets wet. now you dry it  bu the fire  but a gust of wind  blows the suit (or maybe just a tail) into the fire and  burns it.  with the insurance we eather  repair or  get you money for a new tail.  or if your furrsuit gets stolen, we will try to track it down or replace it. the insurance will be like a monthly fee.


 
No responsible person should ever try to "Dry" a costume near an open flame.

That said usually when a person has a costume they have the ability to turn to the maker when it gets damaged. I personally don't like the sound of a middle man. Also a random group of "Do gooders" online are unlikely to be of any help tracking down a stolen costume.



Corto said:


> Man I'll send a fursuit to the prince of Nigeria.


 
Yes...send it to the person who asks us to ignore the fact that they can't spell Nigeria or Royalty. :V


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> well its like any accidental damage insurance i guess.  lets say your camping and you bring your furrsuit with you. and it rains  so it gets wet. now you dry it  bu the fire  but a gust of wind  blows the suit (or maybe just a tail) into the fire and  burns it.  with the insurance we eather  repair or  get you money for a new tail.  or if your furrsuit gets stolen, we will try to track it down or replace it. the insurance will be like a monthly fee.


 Umm, if you made the suit yourself and you do something so stupid as to try and dry it over an OPEN FIRE, then you're stupid. 

Yeaaaa, these things are the responsibility of the owner and I don't think any amount of insurance is really going to compensate for blatant stupidity, on any part.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> well its like any accidental damage insurance i guess.  lets say your camping and you bring your furrsuit with you. and it rains  so it gets wet. now you dry it  bu the fire  but a gust of wind  blows the suit (or maybe just a tail) into the fire and  burns it.  with the insurance we eather  repair or  get you money for a new tail.  or if your furrsuit gets stolen, we will try to track it down or replace it. the insurance will be like a monthly fee.


 The money that person would have to pay is called a "complete retard tax" and is part of the natural way.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

To be honest, if your so stupid you feel the need to dry your wet suit near an open flame, maybe you deserve to have it destroyed...



Fay V said:


> just make sure to be firm. I hear you can really try to nickle and dime yourself on those repair costs.



And I know! That bitch is such a cheapskate...


----------



## kirill2525 (Nov 16, 2010)

well ya if the person does something relly dumb, thats why insurance comes into place. its not gona be relly expensive, but if u know your a careless furr, you might consider it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> well ya if the person does something relly dumb, thats why insurance comes into place. its not gona be relly expensive, but if u know your a careless furr, you might consider it.


 
To be honest if a person is that dumb they ought to not invest money in a costume that costs so much to begin with. Generally people who spent a lot of money for something like a costume have it in their best interests to take care of it/upkeep it. The money spent on a so called "Small monthly fee" for fursuit insurance would be better spent saved up and periodically sent to the maker for repairs for regular wear and tear, and or major accidents.

EDIT: Or invested in a repair set, so that they can do minor repairs on their own.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually see some merit in this. Anyone that is foolish enough to go for this insurance is probably someone that would continuously blunder around like a blind drunkard with an ear infection and could probably use insurance. A fool and his money are soon parted, one way or another.



Jesie said:


> And I know! That bitch is such a cheapskate...



Kick her ass!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> well ya if the person does something relly dumb, thats why insurance comes into place.


No... that would be bad for your business. You would want to find someone who can actually take care of it. Someone with low probability of using the insurance money.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I actually see some merit in this. Anyone that is foolish enough to go for this insurance is probably someone that would continuously blunder around like a blind drunkard with an ear infection and could probably use insurance. A fool and his money are soon parted, one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Kick her ass!



So what would it be called then? Insurance for Idiots? What would the pitch be?

"Do you have the intelligence of a maggot and the coordination of a monkey on crack? Are you constantly forgetting to be responsible with your expensive fur-suit? Have no fear! Insurance for the idiot within you is here! For a small monthly fee you are insured against fire damage, water damage, and stink/mildew from accidents of a biological nature!"


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Kick her ass!


 
I would if she wasn't sitting on it. So not only is she cheap, but she's lazy too!


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> *w*ell *its* like any accidental damage insurance *i *guess. *l*ets say your camping and you bring your *furrsuit* with you. *a*nd it rains so it gets wet. *n*ow you dry it *bu* the fire but a gust of wind blows the suit (or maybe just a tail) into the fire and burns it.* w*ith the insurance we *eather* repair or get you money for a new tail. *o*r if your *furrsuit* gets stolen, we will try to track it down or replace it.* t*he insurance will be like a monthly fee.


 
*l*egit
And who is "we"? How do you plan on "tracking down" stolen items when you can't even type a sentence properly? How can you possibly excpect us to take you seriously with your broken english, your scheme full of holes, and the fact that you can't spell the item of which you wish to insure for a monthly fee?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> "Do you have the intelligence of a maggot and the coordination of a monkey on crack? Are you constantly forgetting to be responsible with your expensive fur-suit? Have no fear! Insurance for the idiot within you is here! For a small monthly fee you are insured against fire damage, water damage, and sting/mildew from accidents of a biological nature!"


That would be a really bad advertisement... 

Accidents of biological nature? Uhh...:|


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> That would be a really bad advertisement...
> 
> Accidents of biological nature? Uhh...:|


 
Haha....I would say use your imagination for the last bit but then again...perhaps it's best not to.



Deovacuus said:


> *l*egit
> And who is "we"? How do you  plan on "tracking down" stolen items when you can't even type a sentence  properly? How can you possibly excpect us to take you seriously with  your broken english, your scheme full of holes, and the fact that you  can't spell the item of which you wish to insure for a monthly  fee?


 
I still wonder about that part. Not all costume thefts are from furs. I know a person who left his costume in his car with his car unlocked and the thing was broken into and the costume stolen. The person probably had no idea what the costume was and threw it in some random ditch or trash can. With something like that some internet do good fursuit insurance group can't do much.

In fact they can only do anything if a person is stupid enough to steal a suit and then try to sell it online. I've yet to hear of that happening yet though.


----------



## kirill2525 (Nov 16, 2010)

well thanks guys for your input.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha....I would say use your imagination for the last bit but then again...perhaps it's best not to.


It's too late now D:


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> So what would it be called then? Insurance for Idiots? What would the pitch be?
> 
> "Do you have the intelligence of a maggot and the coordination of a monkey on crack? Are you constantly forgetting to be responsible with your expensive fur-suit? Have no fear! Insurance for the idiot within you is here! For a small monthly fee you are insured against fire damage, water damage, and stink/mildew from accidents of a biological nature!"


 
I suspect for someone that stupid it would simply require promising them a marble or something shiny. There is merit for the one paying in if they are so stupid that it is cheaper to pay say 50$ a month and the costs add to more than that. 
This would be the worst policy for the insurer, ever.


----------



## kirill2525 (Nov 16, 2010)

and its just an idea, and i never said i was the best speller, im just looking to start some kind of busness. maybe this is not a good ida. but thats why i posted  this on the forums. before i go and  do a lot of research on  it, i want to see if people will use it.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

All this being said you can ALREADY buy insurance on your fursuit from already established and trustworthy insurance businesses. It's called specialized property insurance guys. It really exists, and it's there if you want it. But this scammonger is full of it. Go to a real insurance agency, if you NEED this shit. Otherwise call the maker, or pay a seamstress.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> and its just an idea, and i never said i was the best speller, im just looking to start some kind of busness. maybe this is not a good ida. but thats why i posted  this on the forums. before i go and  do a lot of research on  it, i want to see if people will use it.


 
Protip: Learn how to use the English language without raping it and you will get a legitimate response without people thinking you are a scam artist.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> and its just an idea, and i never said i was the best speller, im just looking to start some kind of busness.


I highly advise you to gain some form of tolerable communication skills before you try to start up any kind of business. Your horrible butcherings of the language mark you as ot trustworthy and not proffessional. In no way would I EVER want to do business with someone who "typ lik dis as if u com frum Nigerya".



kirill2525 said:


> this is not a good ida.


There you go.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> and its just an idea, and i never said i was the best speller, im just looking to start some kind of busness. maybe this is not a good ida. but thats why i posted  this on the forums. before i go and  do a lot of research on  it, i want to see if people will use it.


 
I can understand at first thought thinking this may be a good idea. Once you start to understand how things are with costuming and what happens when stuff happens to those suits, it falls apart in practicality. Usually if you buy a suit the suit maker does have their own warranty. Take myself and Zeke. We offer free repairs (save the cost of shipping stuff to us) for up to a year at least. So if something happens we fix it so long as we get photo's of what happened(specially if it's major).

For some people I'd imagine it's a longer service. Many costumers treat their finished costumes like works of art and want them to stay in tip top shape. For things like theft it's not been a real big issue in the fandom. Last time I remember hearing about a costume theft other than the local one, was at a con where some drunk guy who was not part of the con somehow got in and stole a head. He trashed it.

Right afterward people pooled money in to help him get a new head to replace it. Furs are caring and giving folk sometimes. So there is little use for a insurance like this unless they really travel or something and even then as someone else pointed out insurance like that already exists.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I  Last time I remember hearing about a costume theft other than the local one, was at a con where some drunk guy who was not part of the con somehow got in and stole a head. He trashed it.
> 
> Right afterward people pooled money in to help him get a new head to replace it.


DaFox? God I hate him. People poold the money and now he whores that suit out on sextube for money. God. Hate him.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Is this why we can't have nice things Deo?


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, Jesie. Yes it is.
_*GODDAMN FURRIES.*_


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> DaFox? God I hate him. People poold the money and now he whores that suit out on sextube for money. God. Hate him.


 
Well unfortunately some people are not responsible with charity given to them. That said I have to hit the sack. You all place nice. Don't let me come back to find this thread a shit hole, you hear?


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well unfortunately some people are not responsible with charity given to them. That said I have to hit the sack. You all place nice. Don't let me come back to find this thread shit hole, you hear?



But... but... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> But... but... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


 
Cuz sayeth the anal dragon of haet.


----------



## kirill2525 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well thank you guys again. I am new to businesses and I am still learning and I appreciate all your comments and advice. I will work on my English skills.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> Well thank you guys again. I am new to businesses and I am still learning and I appreciate all your comments and advice. I will work on my English skills.



How old are you? As a minor you cannot enter into legal contracts and thusly cannot own a business.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2010)

It'd have to be offered for bought fursuits, and the cost of the insurance would have to equal the cost divided ,by the estimate of how long they last of the fursuit a month minus one fifth, and would not cover yiffing, or old age.
It would have to mainly cover mainly kids pulling on the tails, or other accidents, but wouldn't be able to cover the most obvious ways of them being ruined.



tl;dr cost of insurance
cost/(how long they on average last-one fifth)=cost of insurance
Not cover yiffing, or old age, or other common accidents, or stupidity.

tl;dr _possible_


----------



## kirill2525 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Trp, that last post had meaning. A lot of young people dream of owning thier own businesses, but legally they can't since they can't enter into an official contract. It has merit as a post as the OP claims they want to open some sort of business.
Why do you do this to me Trp? After mee luv yuu long tiem?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> Thank You


 You're welcome, I can understand wanting to own your own business, so I'm taking it serious.
You'd have to exclude self caused damaged, especially yiffing.

If you are serious about this, make sure you have a profit margin of at least 10%, extremely specific and non-wordy easy to understand forms, everything laid out beforehand.  You need to be extremely prepared beforehand.

Also I forgot something you could advertise your customers.

tl;dr greatest advice: be extremely prepared.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

hrrrmmm this /could/ work.

okay. pay me $5 every month as long as you want. and if you have anything break on your fursuit I'll fix it. 

AND I WILL USE HOT GLUE


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hrrrmmm this /could/ work.
> 
> okay. pay me $5 every month as long as you want. and if you have anything break on your fursuit I'll fix it.
> 
> AND I WILL USE HOT GLUE


 More realistically $40 a month, and the really expensive ones would be alot more.
Depending on the cost of it, and if the person has a habit of breaking their fursuits reject their next application for insurance.
OP if you are serious about this, approach it as your dream job, plan every last detail beforehand.

*spits coffee shock* PFFT!  OP I just did the math, this is very possible.
This could be your big break.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> More realistically $40 a month, and the really expensive ones would be alot more.
> Depending on the cost of it.



oh no no no....
they will pay for their own shipping. and every time they use the service the fee will be increased. like medical insurance. and if they're notorious for ruining suits I will mark it as an existing condition and reject them for insurance purposes. Also, I will reject illegals and the working class.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hrrrmmm this /could/ work.
> 
> okay. pay me $5 every month as long as you want. and if you have anything break on your fursuit I'll fix it.
> 
> AND I WILL USE HOT GLUE


 
You FIEND

Edit:

Well, as a general response:

Deo is right about the specialized item insurance. There's also clown insurance which I believe would also cover fursuit*ing*.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> You FIEND
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



but will it cover hyper yiff?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> but will it cover hyper yiff?


 Most insurance doesn't cover self caused damage.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> You FIEND
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Yeah. clown/entertainer insurance. It's supposed to be really cheap. I've seen policies of a few hundred dollars a year. not bad depending on how much you suit and if you suit for money


----------



## Shico (Nov 16, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Yeah. clown/entertainer insurance. It's supposed to be really cheap. I've seen policies of a few hundred dollars a year. not bad depending on how much you suit and if you suit for money



Does it cover accidents on the job? As in harm to something other than you/your costume/your props? Like if you trip over something in a shop and break it? Would it cover something, like, say if you accidentially drop-kick a kid in your blind spot and the parents sue?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

Shico said:


> Does it cover accidents on the job? As in harm to something other than you/your costume/your props? Like if you trip over something in a shop and break it? Would it cover something, like, say if you accidentially drop-kick a kid in your blind spot and the parents sue?


 
I am no expert on this. you'd have to do your own research. The one I was interested in getting covers property damages, whatever the legal mumbo jumbo for "hurt feelings" happens to be, I don't recall if they do physical harm to kids, but I'm guess yes.


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Nov 16, 2010)

What insurance is: a plan for something rather expensive and/or valuable that could be stolen or damaged without foresight or wisdom that will reimburse you for losses.

What insurance is not: plan for something rather expensive and/or valuable that you do not treat as such and fuck up by *throwing a plastic costume* into an open flame. 

Even if you did have insurance on a suit (which, in a basic sense, most suiters cover; they make repairs and such for damages and will specify for you), doing dumbshit things in them will not cover you. Otherwise, people would be doing donuts on the interstate over auspie children every month because, hey: *IT'S COVERED!* 

You pay out the ass to have that shit done anyway, amirite??


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 16, 2010)

The main issue I have with the insurance is that the person who's bringing it up is an unknown entity on the internet. For all I know it could be a Nigerian prince who's scamming people.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The main issue I have with the insurance is that the person who's bringing it up is an unknown entity on the internet. For all I know it could be a Nigerian prince who's scamming people.


 
We've already covered this, actually. n.n

Also, Fay V has brought up insurance from reputable existing companies that would already cover a fursuit, in addition to a 'clown insurance' that covers performances.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

kirill2525 said:


> well ya if the person does something relly dumb, thats why insurance comes into place. its not gona be relly expensive, but if u know your a careless furr, you might consider it.


 
You are going to have to pay out of pocket for their claims you know.
And there will be a lot of "accidentals". :V

I doubt you have the man power or the time to send an Agent to inspect the damages. :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> We've already covered this, actually. n.n
> 
> Also, Fay V has brought up insurance from reputable existing companies that would already cover a fursuit, in addition to a 'clown insurance' that covers performances.



i brought that up and the insurance thing... Summer why don't you love me? :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> i brought that up and the insurance thing... Summer why don't you love me? :V


 
because you touch yourself at night. :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> because you touch yourself at night. :V



O___O
How can you see in through my blnds? :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> O___O
> How can you see in through my blnds? :V


 
The negrouge is Omnipotent.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

I touch my self at night too...

I don't care if anyone's disappointed by that, I just wanted to let ya'll know...


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 16, 2010)

I touch myself at night more than anyone else.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

inb4 Scotty or Rayo_el comes in to help the ladies at night...


----------



## Summercat (Nov 16, 2010)

I love all of you so much, but let's get back on topic on this one =P

Deo - Mew, Fay was the last person to bring it up n.n'


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Mew? I thought you were an otter?


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2010)

Shico said:


> Does it cover accidents on the job? As in harm to something other than you/your costume/your props? Like if you trip over something in a shop and break it? Would it cover something, like, say if you accidentially drop-kick a kid in your blind spot and the parents sue?


 I don't think a lot of company insurance policies cover if you accidentally kick a kid and get sued, but they do cover any injuries the person has while on the job. That's how my insurance works at least, but I also work for a newspaper company.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Mew? I thought you were an otter?


 
I know, but if I type out the sounds an otter makes (derp), then people might misunderstand.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> All this being said you can ALREADY buy insurance on your fursuit from already established and trustworthy insurance businesses. It's called specialized property insurance guys. It really exists, and it's there if you want it. But this scammonger is full of it. Go to a real insurance agency, if you NEED this shit. Otherwise call the maker, or pay a seamstress.


 Better that than what the OP was proposing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

does the insurance cover it if I touch myself at night?


----------

